# working space height



## Rick18071 (May 18, 2018)

I have a work space at a appliance that is only 24" high in a commercial building. I think it should be higher to work on the appliance. 2009 IMC 306.1 does not mention height and I don't think anything would have to be taken apart to do any repairs. Should I require a higher working space and what section of the code could I use to justify it?


----------



## ADAguy (May 18, 2018)

See OSHA for clear head space required at equipment workspace.


----------



## mark handler (May 18, 2018)

Rick18071 said:


> I have a work space at a appliance that is only 24" high in a commercial building. I think it should be higher to work on the appliance. 2009 IMC 306.1 does not mention height and I don't think anything would have to be taken apart to do any repairs. Should I require a higher working space and what section of the code could I use to justify it?


Anything in the appliance Manufactures manual/instructions on requirements/recommendations?


----------



## JCraver (May 18, 2018)

mark handler said:


> Anything in the appliance Manufactures manual/instructions on requirements/recommendations?




This.

Leave OSHA out of it.


----------



## steveray (May 18, 2018)

In an attic or in a room? IMC doesn't have "dedicated" equipment space like NEC, so that would be really tough. I imagine it is just the size of the equipment by "X" depth per manufacturers installation instructions and the IMC section might be 30X30 work platform at most...


----------



## Francis Vineyard (May 18, 2018)

*306.2 Appliances in rooms*. Rooms containing appliances shall be provided with a door and an unobstructed passageway measuring not less than 36 inches wide and 80 inches high.
*Exception:* Within a dwelling unit, appliances installed in a compartment, alcove, basement or similar space shall be accessed by an opening or door and an unobstructed passageway measuring not less than 24 inches wide and large enough to allow removal of the largest appliance in the space, provided that a level service space of not less than 30 inches deep and the height of the appliance, but not less than 30 inches, is present at the front or service side of the appliance with the door open.


----------



## Rick18071 (May 21, 2018)

Francis Vineyard said:


> *306.2 Appliances in rooms*. Rooms containing appliances shall be provided with a door and an unobstructed passageway measuring not less than 36 inches wide and 80 inches high.
> *Exception:* Within a dwelling unit, appliances installed in a compartment, alcove, basement or similar space shall be accessed by an opening or door and an unobstructed passageway measuring not less than 24 inches wide and large enough to allow removal of the largest appliance in the space, provided that a level service space of not less than 30 inches deep and the height of the appliance, but not less than 30 inches, is present at the front or service side of the appliance with the door open.



I always though this just meant a passage way to the room, once you are in the room a passageway is not needed. It doesn't say a passage way to a appliance but it says rooms containing appliances shall be provided with a door and a passageway....


----------



## Francis Vineyard (May 21, 2018)

Rick18071 said:


> I always though this just meant a passage way to the room, once you are in the room a passageway is not needed. It doesn't say a passage way to a appliance but it says rooms containing appliances shall be provided with a door and a passageway....


I don't disagree!

As Mark stated in post #3 it will be in accordance with the manufacturer or as required for specific appliances and equipment.


----------

